# ABOUT aqua Clear hanging Filter



## oscarito (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon tank and i use a aqua clear hang on the back of tank filter. I run Pressurized CO2 and was wondering if the filter has an affect on the amount that the plants get CO2.????

Does the water movement that the filter produce on top affect the co2 flow??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have used AC filters before and still do on a 10gal. While not as efficient for CO2 as canister filters, imo, if you fill the tank so that the water level is slightly over the outflow, it won't make much difference in outgassing of CO2. As long as there isn't a 'splashing' of the outflow, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## oscarito (Aug 23, 2006)

is there any chance that it will suck up the co2 before it gets to the other side of the tank???

I have the CO2 coming out of the left back corner on my 55g tank. and the filter on the right side closer to the middle


----------



## oscarito (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> is there any chance that it will suck up the co2 before it gets to the other side of the tank???


The CO2 is dissolved in the water, the filter doesn't 'suck it up' to eliminate it. As a matter of fact, I use my AC mini as my reactor - where I inject the CO2 into the filter intake which then acts as a vessel for dissolving the gas prior to going back into the tank via the filter return. BTW, this is a cheap, easy way to dissolve your gas if you don't have another way.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

In terms of HOB filters, AquaClear is my preference because they do not disturb the surface of the water much.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I use an aquaclear filter. Any hanging filter isn't the best choice for CO2, but the AC is a good filter.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

HOB filters can be cleaned more often than canister filters so you don't build up deutritus which I fear happens in a canister filter. I like to get decaying matter out of the aquarium system. AquaClear filters are very easy to change the filter media. The sponges can be cleaned by squeezing them out several times and reused. I use filter floss at the very bottom of the filter to trap large vegetation and excess food and that keeps the sponges cleaner.

I keep the water level in my aquarium high enough so that is doesn't disturb the surface much. It's nice to have some movement on the surface with my point-source metal halide lighting that creates moving shadows on the bottom and on the plants.

I've been using AquaClear HOB filters since the early '80s. I won't use any other HOB filter.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

tjc said:


> HOB filters can be cleaned more often than canister filters so you don't build up deutritus which I fear happens in a canister filter. I like to get decaying matter out of the aquarium system. AquaClear filters are very easy to change the filter media. The sponges can be cleaned by squeezing them out several times and reused. I use filter floss at the very bottom of the filter to trap large vegetation and excess food and that keeps the sponges cleaner.
> 
> I keep the water level in my aquarium high enough so that is doesn't disturb the surface much. It's nice to have some movement on the surface with my point-source metal halide lighting that creates moving shadows on the bottom and on the plants.
> 
> I've been using AquaClear HOB filters since the early '80s. I won't use any other HOB filter.


Hm I dont think I seen filter floss in fish stores. Where do they sell it and does and brand matter?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

JESTERX626 said:


> Hm I dont think I seen filter floss in fish stores. Where do they sell it and does and brand matter?


Filter floss can be found at Petco and Petsmart. But save a buck or two, and head over to Michaels or Walmart and find a pillow/bear stuffing called "poly-fil" for about $3. That should last you a while.

I use Poly-Fil in my canisters and past HOBs.

-John N.


----------



## oscarito (Aug 23, 2006)

do you guys think i should get another hanging filter on the left side of my tank??? or is one filter okay??

Is having one filter on each side of the tank going affect the co2 level??


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The same principle applies. If there is splashing or increased surface aggitation, you will outgas some CO2. Keeping the water level high to minimize this helps reduce the outgassing.

Depending on the flow rate, and how much filtration you need that merits an extra filter, having an additional filter will be fine as long as you minimize the surface aggitation. If you looking for an extra filter just for flow, I suggest using a powerhead instead.

You can also offset the outgassing by increasing your CO2 injection.

-John N.


----------

